# Loading custom profiles on C200



## alexmatthewfilm (Aug 26, 2018)

Does anyone know if this is possible? I have a couple custom profiles from a c100mkii that I’d like to load on the C200.


----------



## cinema-dslr (Sep 3, 2018)

definitely not possible the c200 won't accept settings from a c100.
you probably can make custom profiles on the c200 but for raw it's a non issue and for xf-avc i use wdr/productioncamera color profile/matrix


----------

